

Let’s Build a Web Server. Part 2 - rspivak
http://ruslanspivak.com/lsbaws-part2/

======
evv
I'm trying to get a better idea of the landscape here.

> Other languages have similar interfaces too: Java, for example, has Servlet
> API and Ruby has Rack

No mention of node.js. I get the impression that there is less struggle with
node because it has a http server built in. Is that ideal, or would node
benefit from a WSGI-like interface? Is anybody working on that?

Or, if a node-style built-in server is better for performance and
compatibility, is anybody implementing one for Python, Ruby, or Java?

~~~
ludwigvan
There is JSGI, but not sure if it is used widely.

[http://wiki.commonjs.org/wiki/JSGI/Level0/A](http://wiki.commonjs.org/wiki/JSGI/Level0/A)

~~~
pluma
I think JSGI was somewhat notable in the early days of Node.js until Connect
became popular.

Connect is a middleware framework for node's http module and IIRC became the
basis of Express (which is now entirely independent of Connect but remains
compatible with Connect middleware). Express is (still) the most popular
Node.js web framework.

I think the problem with JSGI is that it's not built into Node.js and the
Node.js community tends to favour smaller, specialized libraries. JSGI just
seems like an unnecessary layer of indirection from that point of view.

------
Michie
Awesome job on your blog! You made it simple and quick for people to
understand what a web server is about.

Keep it up.

------
sleepersmith
Oh wow, he knows HTTP layer 7 protocol. Quick, write a blog post.

~~~
Jgrubb
Please re-read the guidelines and pay special attention to the sections
dissuading dickishness.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

